# Christmas/Winter scene in downtown Anchorage, Alaska



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

A friend of mine just sent me this evening photo of downtown Anchorage, AK right after a fresh snowfall,.... just thought I'd share,...:salute:


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

wow that is awesome Thanks


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Second that ussmileyflag


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice picture .


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice pic


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That is one great picture.
It almost makes me want to move there, but a sandy beach sounds much better, LOL


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

That looks amazing


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah great pic. Me personaly I like the blue lights.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Amazing picture


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

you have some sweet pics...


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

I was there last feb. ice skating on the ice...


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Dude, can you E-mail me the full size version?


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

murphyslaw;675136 said:


> Dude, can you E-mail me the full size version?


Me as well? Would make a great background pic.

[email protected]


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like it was taken from the roof of the sheriton(sp?)?


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

whats the orange in the sky in the background.....sun, moon, northern lights or otherwise


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

X2 that. I like the blue light's.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful picture, looks like it could go on a calender for the month of July....


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

That would be the street light glow from the port, I would believe.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok the more I look at it the more I realize my original location is wrong. That now looks like it is aimed East from the top of the parking garage at 6th and G. cause the sheriton is in the picture.

so that would mean the lights in the back ground are the east side of town as this location is almost at the north west edge of town.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=w+6th+and+G+st,+anchorage+ak&sll=61.217462,-149.89553&sspn=0.010208,0.038624&g=w+6th+and+G+st,+anchorage+ak&ie=UTF8&ll=61.228205,-149.887161&spn=0.040835,0.154495&t=h&z=13&output=embed&s=AARTsJol-2DslSDni2AvjVx7878pxuoyPA
View Larger Map


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

murphyslaw;675136 said:


> Dude, can you E-mail me the full size version?





David 06 Ranger;675188 said:


> Me as well? Would make a great background pic.
> 
> [email protected]


Sorry guys, but this size is all I have,... he sent it to me reduced to 60.2kb,... and since it fit the requirements, I just posted it as is. If you can't copy it at that size, let me know & I will email it to you. I'll check & see if I can get it full-size,....



RedneckPlowGuy;675402 said:


> whats the orange in the sky in the background.....sun, moon, northern lights or otherwise


The orange is just the glow of all the city/street lights into the fog/clouds that's hanging over the city. When I'm coming into Anchorage at night, I can begin to see this orange glow usually when I'm over 50 miles out yet,....



murphyslaw;675532 said:


> Ok the more I look at it the more I realize my original location is wrong. That now looks like it is aimed East from the top of the parking garage at 6th and G. cause the sheriton is in the picture.
> 
> so that would mean the lights in the back ground are the east side of town as this location is almost at the north west edge of town.


It was taken in some office building where he works,.. not sure which one,... but I'm sure you know Anchorage alot better than I do,... I try to avoid the place as much as possible,...  He said he was going to send it into KTUU Channel 2 News, because they sometimes air people's photos of cool weather & scenery shots,... I think he said on Jackie Purcell's weather program,.... :salute:


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

alaska boss you allways have great pics


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a beautiful pic, makes me wanna live there


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

deere615;679413 said:


> That is a beautiful pic, makes me wanna live there


My thoughts exactly.


----------

